# [Taiwan NR] Yifan Wu 34.43 official 4x4 average



## Yifan Wu (Feb 24, 2014)

I am very happy about it.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 24, 2014)

Awesome! I don't see many people for Taiwan on this forum, so which forum do you guys use?


----------



## Yifan Wu (Feb 24, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Awesome! I don't see many people for Taiwan on this forum, so which forum do you guys use?


we use facebook xD


----------



## Brest (Feb 25, 2014)

*Yi-Fan Wu* - 34.43 4x4 NR av5 - Kaohsiung Winter Open 2014



Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]oAaCLdY8JWo[/youtubehd]





Spoiler: 1st solve



D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U' F2 D2 F L U r2 D' f2 L R2 f2 B2 U f2 u2 L U' R' f F' U r2 U r D r u' B2 r2 u2

x2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r U' r' y' U2 l' U l // yellow
z2 r U2' r' y' U' r U r' // white
y L U' R u2 L' // WR
U R2 u2 y' U2' R // WO
y' R x2 z // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r U' r' U r // red
3r2 r' U 3R' U2 3R2 U2 3R2 // green
3r U 3r U2' r' U2' r // orange / blue
3r2' (x' z') F U2 F R' F' R u' // WG
U R U' R' u R' F R // cross
// finish edges
u L' U L // OB
R U R' F R' F' R // YB
y U' F R' F' R u' // YG
U R U' R' 2U // RB
U' R U' R' u' // GO
R U' R' u // YR
U2' F R' F' R u' // YO / GR
// 3x3x3
R U' R' U R U R' U' y' R U R' // wGO
y' R U' R' U' R U2' R' U' y' R U' R' // wRB
y U' R U R' U2' R U R' U' R U R' // GR
y' L' U L y' U R U' R' // wOB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 3u' R U' R' U R' 3u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.89	170	4.87	205	5.88	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.77	14	5.05	19	6.86		Step 1/Redux	12.2%	14.0%	15.1%
Step 2	5.63	13	2.31	21	3.73		Step 2/Redux	24.8%	13.0%	16.7%
Step 3	4.80	21	4.38	29	6.04		Step 3/Redux	21.2%	21.0%	23.0%
Step 4	3.00	16	5.33	18	6.00		Step 4/Redux	13.2%	16.0%	14.3%
Step 5	6.47	36	5.56	39	6.03		Step 5/Redux	28.5%	36.0%	31.0%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.67	100	4.41	126	5.56	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	65.0%	58.8%	61.5%[/COLOR]

F3L	8.13	46	5.66	54	6.64		F3L/3x3		66.5%	65.7%	68.4%
LL	4.09	24	5.87	25	6.11		LL/3x3		33.5%	34.3%	31.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.22	70	5.73	79	6.46	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	35.0%	41.2%	38.5%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



D2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F U2 R' B2 L' U2 L' U' F2 D2 F L U r2 D' f2 L R2 f2 B2 U f2 u2 L U' R' f F' U r2 U r D r u' B2 r2 u2

x2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r U' r' y' U U r' F r // yellow
z2 r U' U' r' y' U' r U r' // white
y L U' R u2 L' // WR
y' U y u u' R2 u2 y' U' U' R // WO
y' R x2 z // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
U 3r U' r' U r // red
3r 3r r' U 3r' r U U 3r 3R r' U U 3r 3R r' // green
3r U 3r U' U' r' U' U' r // orange / blue
3r2' (x' z') F U U F R' F' R u' // WG
U R U' R' u R' F R // cross
// finish edges
u L' U L // OB
R U R' F R' F' R // YB
y U' F R' F' R u' // YG
U R U' R' 2U // RB
U' R U' R' u' // GO
R U' R' u // YR
U' U' F R' F' R u' // YO / GR
// 3x3x3
R U' R' U R U R' U' y' R U R' // wGO
y' R U' R' U' R U' U' R' U' y' R U' R' // wRB
U' U R' R U' y R U R' U' U' R U R' U' R U R' // GR
y' L L2' U L y' U R U' R' // wOB
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' R U R' y' R2 3u' R' R2 U' R' U R' 3u R2 U // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 2nd solve



R' U B' D' R' F U' B2 R F' D2 B2 D B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 f2 D r2 D' f2 R2 F' r2 u2 D2 F' D2 r L' B' R U u f F' r u2 D r' B'

z' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r' y' R u U' r' // white
(y' z) U r U' r' L2' u' U l' U2' r // yellow
x L y' F R2 u2' y R // WR
y' y U2' R u2' U R' // WB
y U F u' R2 u2 y' U' R (x' y) // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r U 3R2 U' 3r2 3R // green
r U' r' U2' 3R' U 3R2 U2' 3R' U2 r' U2' r // orange
r U' r2' 3r U' r // blue / red
L z' F' y U F R' F' R u' // WG
U R U' R' u y' U R' F R // cross
// finish edges
u y2 U' L' U L // GO
y L' U L U F R' F' R u' // RB
U' F R' F' R u // OB
U F R' F' R u' // GR
U F R' F' R u R U R' F R' F' R u' // YG
y2 U' R' U' R U2' R U' R2' U' R u' // YB
U' F R' F' R u // YO / YR
// 3x3x3
y R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wRB
y' 3d R' U2' R U2' R' U R // wGO
U2' R U R' y' L' U L // wOB
y U' R U R' U2' R U R' // wGR
r U2 x r U2 r U2' r' U2 l U2 r' U2' r U2 r' U2' r' // Oparity
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2 // Pparity
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	42.76	197	4.61	253	5.92	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.07	13	4.23	17	5.54		Step 1/Redux	10.1%	10.1%	10.4%
Step 2	6.96	17	2.44	25	3.59		Step 2/Redux	23.0%	13.2%	15.3%
Step 3	6.10	26	4.26	35	5.74		Step 3/Redux	20.1%	20.2%	21.5%
Step 4	2.90	16	5.52	20	6.90		Step 4/Redux	9.6%	12.4%	12.3%
Step 5	11.27	57	5.06	66	5.86		Step 5/Redux	37.2%	44.2%	40.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	30.30	129	4.26	163	5.38	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.9%	65.5%	64.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	6.20	32	5.16	43	6.94		F3L/3x3		49.8%	47.1%	47.8%
LL	6.26	36	5.75	47	7.51		LL/3x3		50.2%	52.9%	52.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	12.46	68	5.46	90	7.22	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.1%	34.5%	35.6%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



Scramble: R' U B' D' R' F U' B2 R F' D2 B2 D B2 D F2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 f2 D r2 D' f2 R2 F' r2 u2 D2 F' D2 r L' B' R U u f F' r u2 D r' B'

z' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
r' y' R u U' r' // white
(y' z) U r U' r' L2' u' U l' U2' r // yellow
x L y' F R2 u2' y R // WR
y' y U' U' R u' u' U R' // WB
y U F u' R2 u2 y' U' R (x' y) // WO
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U' 3r U 3r 3R r' U' 3r 3R // green
3r r U' r' U' U' 3r' r U r' 3r2 r' U' U' 3r' r U U r' U2' r // orange
r U' r2' 3r U' r // blue / red
L z' F' y U F R' F' R u' // WG
U R U' R' u y' U R' F R // cross
// finish edges
u U y U' y U' L' U L // GO
y L' U L U F R' F' R u' // RB
U' F R' F' R u // OB
U F R' F' R u' // GR
U F R' F' R u R U R' F R' F' R u' // YG
y y U' R' U' R U' U' R U' R' R' U' R u' // YB
U' F R' F' R u // YO / YR
// 3x3x3
U' U' y U U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wRB
y' 3d R' U' U' R U' U' R' U R // wGO
U' U' R U R' y' L' U L // wOB
y U' R U R' U' U' R U R' // wGR
r U2 x r U U r U2' r' U U l U U r' U2' r U U r' U2' r' // Oparity
U' F (U R U' R')2 F' // OLL(CP)
U' U r 2R R' U U r 2R R' u u r 2R R' u2 U2 // Pparity
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 3rd solve



R U D2 L U2 F' U F2 D F2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L2 f2 D' R B2 r2 D' f2 D R' U f2 R F2 f' L U2 F U' B2 D r' f' R2 f2 u2 B'

z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U' r' // yellow
x' l' U l y U' l' U l R2 u U' r U2' r' // white
R2 u2 y' R // // WO
y2 R' D R u' y' U R' // WG
y U R (x y') // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
U' 3r U2' r // green
3r U 3R' U2 r' U2 r2 U' r2' // orange
3r U r U r' 3r // blue / red
(y' x') U 3u' D U R U' R' u' // WR
U R U' R' u R2 // cross
// finish edges
u y U2' L' U L // YB
y U2' L' U L // YO
U F R' F' R u' // YG
U' F R' F' R u // YR
U2' R U' R' u' // RB
U2 R U' R' u // GR
U' F R' F' R u' // GO / OB
// 3x3x3
R U' R' L U L' // wRB
R U' R' U2 y' R' U' R // wGO
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // wGR
L' U L y' U R U R' // wOB
R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U' [U' R' U R U' : 2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 2U2] // Pparity
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	33.47	155	4.63	189	5.65	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.70	15	4.05	19	5.14		Step 1/Redux	15.7%	15.3%	15.7%
Step 2	4.40	11	2.50	16	3.64		Step 2/Redux	18.7%	11.2%	13.2%
Step 3	4.83	22	4.55	27	5.59		Step 3/Redux	20.6%	22.4%	22.3%
Step 4	2.30	14	6.09	16	6.96		Step 4/Redux	9.8%	14.3%	13.2%
Step 5	8.27	36	4.35	43	5.20		Step 5/Redux	35.2%	36.7%	35.5%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.50	98	4.17	121	5.15	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.2%	63.2%	64.0%[/COLOR]

F3L	3.83	30	7.83	35	9.14		F3L/3x3		38.4%	52.6%	51.5%
LL	6.14	27	4.40	33	5.37		LL/3x3		61.6%	47.4%	48.5%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.97	57	5.72	68	6.82	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.8%	36.8%	36.0%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



R U D2 L U2 F' U F2 D F2 L' F2 R' U2 F2 R D2 L' D2 L2 f2 D' R B2 r2 D' f2 D R' U f2 R F2 f' L U2 F U' B2 D r' f' R2 f2 u2 B'

z // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U' r' // yellow
x' r' F r y U' l' U l R2 u U' r U' U' r' // white
R2 u2 y' R // // WO
y2 R' D R u' y' U R' // WG
y U R (x y') // WB
// last 4 centres / finish cross
U' 3r U' U' r // green
3r U r' r 3r' r U U r' U U r2 U' r2' // orange
3r U U' U r U r' 3r // blue / red
(y' x') U 3u' D U R' R2 U' R' u' // WR
U R U' R' u R2 // cross
// finish edges
u U' y U' L' U L // YB
U' y U' L' U L // YO
U F R' F' R u' // YG
U' F R' F' R u // YR
U' U' R U' R' u' // RB
U U R U' R' u // GR
U' F R' F' R u' // GO / OB
// 3x3x3
U' R R' U R U' R' L U L' // wRB
R U' R' U y' U R' U' R // wGO
y' R' U' R U R' U' R // wGR
L' U L y' U R U R' // wOB
R' R2 U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // OLL(CP)
U' [U' R' U R U' : r 2R R' U U r 2R R' u u r 2R R' u2 U2] // Pparity
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 4th solve



B L2 F D U' R F U2 B R' U' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D u2 f2 D' r2 R' f2 R F2 U' f2 U r2 D2 f' B U' F D' u' r R u U r u'

y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R' u' l // yellow
x' F' r U2 r' y' U' r U' r' // white
L R2 u2' R' // WO
y U' F U' R2 u2 U' y' R // WB
y' D2 F R u' U R x y' // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r' U' 3R2 U' r // orange
3r r U 3r U 3R U2 3R' U r2' U2' r // blue
U2 3R U' 3R' // red / green
L z' y U R U' R' u // WG
y' U' R U' R' u' U' F2 // cross / YG
// finish edges
u U R U' R' // RB
y2 u2' // YO
U2 R U' R' u // GO / YB
U' R U' R' y R U' R' u' // YR
U F R' F' R u // GR / OB
// 3x3x3
y' R U' R' U2 R' U' R // wGR
y' L' U' L R' U' R // wRB
U R U' R' U R U' R' y' U2 R U' R' // wGO
y U2' R U R' U' R U R' // wOB
U2 R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
2R2 U2 2R2 u2 2R2 u2 // Pparity
U2 x' R U' R D2' R' U R D2 R2' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.94	151	4.32	202	5.78	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	2.90	11	3.79	14	4.83		Step 1/Redux	12.2%	12.6%	11.8%
Step 2	6.17	16	2.59	23	3.73		Step 2/Redux	25.9%	18.4%	19.3%
Step 3	5.87	23	3.92	33	5.62		Step 3/Redux	24.7%	26.4%	27.7%
Step 4	2.60	13	5.00	17	6.54		Step 4/Redux	10.9%	14.9%	14.3%
Step 5	6.26	24	3.83	32	5.11		Step 5/Redux	26.3%	27.6%	26.9%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.80	87	3.66	119	5.00	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	68.1%	57.6%	58.9%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.94	35	7.09	43	8.70		F3L/3x3		44.3%	54.7%	51.8%
LL	6.20	29	4.68	40	6.45		LL/3x3		55.7%	45.3%	48.2%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.14	64	5.75	83	7.45	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.9%	42.4%	41.1%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



B L2 F D U' R F U2 B R' U' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D u2 f2 D' r2 R' f2 R F2 U' f2 U r2 D2 f' B U' F D' u' r R u U r u'

y' // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
R' u' l // yellow
x' F' r U U r' y' U' r U' r' // white
L R2 u2' R' // WO
y U' F U' R2 u2 U' y' R // WB
y' D D F R u' U R x y' // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r' U' 3r 3R r' U' r // orange
3r r U r' 3r 3r 3r' r U r' 3r U U 3r' r U r2' U2' r // blue
U U 3r r' U' 3r' r // red / green
3r (x' z') y U R U' R' u // WG
U' y' R U' R' u' U' F F // cross / YG
// finish edges
u U R U' R' // RB
y U U' u' y u' // YO
U U R U' R' u // GO / YB
U' R U' R' y R U' R' u' // YR
U F R' F' R u // GR / OB
// 3x3x3
y' U U' R U' R' U U R' U' R // wGR
y' L' U' L R' U' R // wRB
U R U' R' U R U' R' U y' U R U' R' // wGO
U' y U' R' R2 U R' U' R U R' // wOB
U U R' U' F U R U' R' F' R // OLL
U' U r 2R R' U U r 2R R' u u r 2R R' u u // Pparity
U x' F R U' R D' D' R' U R D D R2' F' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: 5th solve



F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D R' L2 F2 L B L u2 r2 L' U2 B' R' B' u2 D2 R' u2 R' B' u' D' B2 D2 R' f' r L2 F' U f r' u

x2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U2 l // yellow
x' l' U l y' U' r' U r F2 u' U l' U2 l // white
U L U' R' u' F' // WB
U' F u U' L' // WG
y D' R u y' U2' R z y2 // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r U r2 U 3R2 // orange
3r U 3R U2' r // blue
3R U 3R' U' 3R U2' r // red / blue
L z' y' U' F R' F' R u' // WO
U R U' R' u R2 // cross
// finish edges
u U' L' U L // GR
y L' U L // YO
U' F R' F' R u' // YB
U2' R U' R' u // GO
U2' R U' R' u' // YR
U2 R U' R' u // YG
U2' R U' R' u' // OB / RB
// 3x3x3
R U R' U2' R U R' y' R U R' // wGO
y U R U R' U2' R U R' // wOB
y R U' R' U y' R' U R // wRB
y2 U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wGR
U' R' U' F' U F R // EO
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R // COLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.37	161	4.97	196	6.05	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.56	15	4.21	21	5.90		Step 1/Redux	15.6%	15.5%	17.1%
Step 2	4.87	15	3.08	20	4.11		Step 2/Redux	21.3%	15.5%	16.3%
Step 3	5.53	17	3.07	24	4.34		Step 3/Redux	24.2%	17.5%	19.5%
Step 4	2.14	14	6.54	15	7.01		Step 4/Redux	9.4%	14.4%	12.2%
Step 5	6.73	36	5.35	43	6.39		Step 5/Redux	29.5%	37.1%	35.0%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.83	97	4.25	123	5.39	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	70.5%	60.2%	62.8%[/COLOR]

F3L	4.97	33	6.64	41	8.25		F3L/3x3		52.1%	51.6%	56.2%
LL	4.57	31	6.78	32	7.00		LL/3x3		47.9%	48.4%	43.8%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.54	64	6.71	73	7.65	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	29.5%	39.8%	37.2%[/COLOR]
```



Spoiler: View as executed



F2 R2 F2 R' B2 L' D2 B2 R2 F' D2 F2 D R' L2 F2 L B L u2 r2 L' U2 B' R' B' u2 D2 R' u2 R' B' u' D' B2 D2 R' f' r L2 F' U f r' u

x2 // inspection
// 1st 2 centres / 3 cross dedges
u' U U l // yellow
x' r' F r y' U' r' U r F F u' U l' U U l // white
U L U' R' u' F' // WB
U' F u U' L' // WG
y D' R u y' U2' R x (y' x) // WR
// last 4 centres / finish cross
3r2' 3r' U r2 U 3r 3R r' // orange
3r U 3r r' U2' r // blue
3r r' U 3r' r U' r' 3r U' U' r // red / blue
L z' 3d U' U' F R' F' R u' // WO
U R U' R' u R2 // cross
// finish edges
u U' L' U L // GR
U y U' L' U L // YO
U' F R' F' R u' // YB
U U' U' U' R U' R' u // GO
U' U' R U' R' u' // YR
U U R U' R' u // YG
U' U' R U' R' u' // OB / RB
// 3x3x3
R U R' U' U' R U R' y' R U R' // wGO
y U R U R' U' U' R U R' // wOB
y R U' R' U y' R' U R // wRB
y2 U R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // wGR
U' R' U' F' U F R // EO
U R2 D' R U U R' D R U2 R // COLL
U' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net








Spoiler: Statistics





```
Average (removing fastest and slowest solve)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	34.43	159	4.61	199	5.77	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.12	13	4.27	17	5.55		Step 1/Redux	13.4%	14.0%	14.2%
Step 2	5.40	13	2.47	20	3.70		Step 2/Redux	23.2%	14.0%	16.4%
Step 3	5.17	22	4.26	30	5.74		Step 3/Redux	22.2%	23.2%	24.3%
Step 4	2.63	14	5.44	17	6.46		Step 4/Redux	11.3%	15.1%	13.9%
Step 5	7.00	32	4.57	38	5.43		Step 5/Redux	30.0%	33.7%	31.1%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.32	95	4.07	122	5.23	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	67.7%	59.9%	61.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	5.63	37	6.57	44	7.81		F3L/3x3		50.7%	58.1%	57.4%
LL	5.48	27	4.87	33	5.96		LL/3x3		49.3%	41.9%	42.6%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.11	64	5.73	77	6.90	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	32.3%	40.1%	38.6%[/COLOR]
```


```
Mean (5/5)

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	35.69	166.80	4.67	209.00	5.86	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Step 1	3.20	13.60	4.25	18.00	5.63		Step 1/Redux	13.0%	13.3%	13.8%
Step 2	5.61	14.40	2.57	21.00	3.75		Step 2/Redux	22.8%	14.1%	16.1%
Step 3	5.43	21.80	4.02	29.60	5.46		Step 3/Redux	22.0%	21.3%	22.7%
Step 4	2.59	14.60	5.64	17.20	6.65		Step 4/Redux	10.5%	14.3%	13.2%
Step 5	7.80	37.80	4.85	44.60	5.72		Step 5/Redux	31.7%	37.0%	34.2%
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	24.62	102.20	4.15	130.40	5.30	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]Redux/Total	69.0%	61.3%	62.4%[/COLOR]

F3L	5.61	35.20	6.27	43.20	7.70		F3L/3x3		50.7%	54.5%	55.0%
LL	5.45	29.40	5.39	35.40	6.49		LL/3x3		49.3%	45.5%	45.0%
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	11.07	64.60	5.84	78.60	7.10	[/COLOR]	[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3/Total	31.0%	38.7%	37.6%[/COLOR]
```


```
Best from each field

[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/b]
[COLOR="red"]Total	32.37	151	4.97	189	6.05[/COLOR]

Step 1	2.77	11	5.05	14	6.86
Step 2	4.40	11	3.08	16	4.11
Step 3	4.80	17	4.55	24	6.04
Step 4	2.14	13	6.54	15	7.01
Step 5	6.26	24	5.56	32	6.39
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	22.67	87	4.41	119	5.56[/COLOR]

F3L	3.83	30	7.83	35	9.14
LL	4.09	24	6.78	25	7.51
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	9.54	57	6.71	68	7.65[/COLOR]
```


----------

